# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Blank Engine (3D Engine)

## BinaryCode

I have created a 3D engine in VB6 using DirectX8. I made a post at vbGore that has some screenshots if you want to check it out, but remember that was over a month ago. (http://www.vbgore.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1950) Please note that the website is not working and I will try to get it up soon, but I have been busy making a game with the engine (called "Final Fantasy Tactics Online", guess what it's about?) if anyone would like to see screenshots of it I can give them, but this is mainly about the engine.

The engine is free and open-source for now. Features I have added since those screenshots include: MD2 model loading, 3DS model loading, my own custom model format, Dijkstra pathfinding, resource file extracter, proper billboard rotations, and some bug fixes. Also note that all this stuff I am mentioning is in the beta version, which I am still working on. I will attach the alpha version which does not have as many graphical enhancements, but it will allow you to check it out until the beta (which will be ready soon I hope).

Any feedback would be appreciated, and of course any feature suggestions are also appreciated.

(Apparently 1mb is too large to attach at this forum so here is another link: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KQ6YDH8D)

----------


## singularis

From what you mentioned, the engine sounds good. Try using JPG instead of BMP files, that will save space  :Wink: .

You have definetely put a lot of hard work into the engine but I must say, 

Why do you use Dx8 for rendering but form_keydown for input (and not DirectPlay)?

----------


## BinaryCode

Well with my previous attempts at DirectPlay I have had some problems, but it might be something that I can look into trying again. As far as the pictures I assume you are talking about the model skins and billboard frames, if so it's because I'm not really an artist so I am "borrowing" most graphics and models, so I just kept the original file type. I am not really worried about that yet, if it gets to like 10mb then I could think about it, but 1mb is nothing I am worried about.

As far as the site is concerned, I am hoping to get it set back up again by the end of next week latest. It will contain a complete documentation of the engine, but it will take some time to complete.

----------


## singularis

Did I say directPlay... I meant directInput  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BinaryCode

lol ya I know what you were saying, not quite sure why I wrote DirectPlay  :Wink: 
Update for engine: I added a scripting language that you can customize for your game (i.e. add your own functions to the language)

----------


## BinaryCode

Update: I installed php-nuke today and I am currently setting up the website so feel free to join the forum so we can build a community.

----------


## Einacio

it seems interesting. but the dowload link doesn't work anymore. can you repost it?

----------


## Fromethius

Why'd you revive such an old topic?

His last post was 7 months ago. I really don't think he will be getting your message any time soon. You'd be better off emailing him or contacting him in some other form.

----------


## BinaryCode

actually I just received an email saying that someone replied to my post....

anyway the host didn't renew the site so I lost all of my info and will eventually add downloads for my projects and my new site (www.starfantasygames.com/bcode/) but I'm not sure when I will get around to doing that because I am too lazy right now...

EDIT: here is a more recent link (http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A0D0AOUY) it has several new features although I can't quite remember what they are

----------


## Fromethius

Awkward..

 :Ehh:  

Err.. Welcome.. Back?

 :Blush:

----------


## BinaryCode

I'd say probably not but hey who knows  :Wink:

----------


## Jamiex

Hi

When i try to run the program it highlights

vb Code:
'Portal
Public Portal As New BE_Portal

It says "User Defined type Not Defined"

When i delete that part of the code the program then trys to run but then comes up saying "Fatal Error, Make sure you have DirectX8 Installed"
I have DirectX9 Installed so what am i doing wrong

Thanks

Jamie

----------


## singularis

Jamie,

I can't use the engine myself simply because I am running linux here and all the computers in my uni either don't have DX8 installed or are running Vista (which drops its support for VB6 anyway *snarl*). 

BUT the first error informs you that it has not heard of the type BE_Portal. I will look into this more and edit this post when I get access to a computer running windows XP.


PS: Don't mock linux (see your sig)! or Tux will get you while you sleep  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jamiex

No please dont i beg for forgiveness :Stick Out Tongue:  

Thanks

Jamie :Big Grin: 

[Edit]Oh by the way i think Linux is pretty good my sig just says that sometimes....it has a mind of its own :LOL:

----------


## BinaryCode

Thanks for pointing that out. Most likely the problem is this: I was adding some new features like portals when I found out that my site went down so I zipped up what I had and deleted all of the files that had features which weren't finished (like portals). It seems that I didn't completely get rid of some of the things, so I will look at the code and re-upload it when it is fixed.

EDIT: Here you go, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H3MXL4ZC. The problem with directx was that it was trying to load some directinput stuff but I got rid of the variables, and when there is an error in the directx init function it returns that error even if there is no problem with your directx. Everything should work fine, please realize that I don't have any documentation yet (most of the modules are self-explanatory and most functions include moderately detailed comments) but will hopefully get one when I get around to working on the website.

----------


## Einacio

i really don't know how to work with DX on VB (yet) but i will like to help you with this project, thus making a game engine is one of my goals.

----------


## Einacio

well, it had 3 typos, but it seems really nice.

(to those who try and don't want to search, when compiling the errors are:
2 times on clipboard.settext remove the "="
on ScaleTextureArray is missing "()" in the type of the function (must be declared as array) i don't know if that is useful or not, because the program works if you don't, but....)

is there a way we can get in touch? i really want to help with this

----------


## BinaryCode

sure you could email me (Binary@starfantasygames.com) or contact me on msn (pw7962@hotmail.com) or aim (pw7962) I am usually on both msn and aim all day but I'm not always physically at the computer so you can just leave a message if I am not around.

----------


## Jabber

Awesome so far..
That is lots of time spent.

----------


## Jabber

How did you restrict the properties of frmMain?
I was trying to change resolution and go windowless.

What programs are people using to make the map coords?
World.x

----------

